# St Lucia



## Canuck (Jul 17, 2009)

Anyone ever been to St. Lucia before?  Is it family friendly?


----------



## Fletcher921 (Jul 17, 2009)

We went to a resort there called Anse Chasanet for a few days. It was more adults only - exquisite and very romantic.  I am sure the timeshares are more family-friendly.


----------



## lobsterlover (Jul 18, 2009)

Love St. Lucia. Go every year and each visit never seems long enough so we add a couple extra days each time.
Where are you going?
We go to Windjammer Landing. I have a 2 year old and an 11 year old and they just love it. There are lots of (free) activities, water sports, kids club, beach etc. We stay in a villa with plunge pool so its great for families.


----------



## Canuck (Jul 18, 2009)

I am considering putting a request in at the Windjammer .  My husband doesn't like the idea of a long flight (we live on the West Coast of Canada).  Hawaii is much closer.  However, I LOVE the Caribbean (and Hawaii)!  I've heard that St. Lucia is lovely.  Are the beach areas nice?  Safe for swimming?  I realize that it's probably a hard trade but I always like to try.....so far we have had great luck with our trade requests!
Thanks a ton!


----------



## Nascia (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm interested to learn more too.  We just booked an exchange for Windjammer Landing at the beginning of May 2010.  We'll have a 2 bedroom villa with the plunge pool as well.  Our kids ages are 13, 8, 4 and 1.  I did notice that airfare is fairly expensive though.


----------



## Larry (Jul 18, 2009)

lobsterlover said:


> Love St. Lucia. Go every year and each visit never seems long enough so we add a couple extra days each time.
> Where are you going?
> We go to Windjammer Landing. I have a 2 year old and an 11 year old and they just love it. There are lots of (free) activities, water sports, kids club, beach etc. We stay in a villa with plunge pool so its great for families.



completely agree. We were at Widjammer last December and it's a great resort and although we didn't go with kids there were several families there and the kids were having a great time. You can read my TUG review for additional information but the best part of our two BR villa were the five decks with awesome views of the beach and Caribbean sea.


----------



## happymum (Jul 19, 2009)

Nascia said:


> I'm interested to learn more too.  We just booked an exchange for Windjammer Landing at the beginning of May 2010.  We'll have a 2 bedroom villa with the plunge pool as well .



How do you know if your unit will have a plunge pool? Do all of the 2 bedrooms have them?

Incidentally, Windjammer is now also available through II Getaways at very reasonable prices.


----------



## Nascia (Jul 19, 2009)

happymum said:


> How do you know if your unit will have a plunge pool? Do all of the 2 bedrooms have them?
> 
> Incidentally, Windjammer is now also available through II Getaways at very reasonable prices.



We were told that the unit would have a plunge pool when we booked with RCI.  I believe that most if not all of the 2 bedroom villas do though.


----------



## happymum (Jul 19, 2009)

I have 2- 2 bedroom units booked, one through II rental and one through RCI points and neither lists a plunge pool. Was it printed on your RCI confirmation, or did you do the reservation through a VC and they said it verbally?


----------



## lobsterlover (Jul 20, 2009)

*plunge pool.*



happymum said:


> I have 2- 2 bedroom units booked, one through II rental and one through RCI points and neither lists a plunge pool. Was it printed on your RCI confirmation, or did you do the reservation through a VC and they said it verbally?




Hi happymum.
If you speak to an RCI person they will tell you if your unit has a plunge pool.
I have a map here of the property, the agent will also tell you what villa # you're in although I would imagine that could change. The point value is higher for pool villas which you will see on the rci point chart for windjammer if you are able to access that.
If you find out your villa # get back to me and I'll give you a heads up on its location.
The units up in the 400's are new and have infinity plunge pools. My husband dreams of staying in one of those. (The're at the very top of the hill). I prefer to be lower down so its not a far walk down the hill to the beach, restaurants, activities, pool and store. This comes in handy with kids who get up early. Of course there is a shuttle and I like to take it back up the hill!


----------



## lobsterlover (Jul 20, 2009)

*Windjammer*



Canuck said:


> I am considering putting a request in at the Windjammer .  My husband doesn't like the idea of a long flight (we live on the West Coast of Canada).  Hawaii is much closer.  However, I LOVE the Caribbean (and Hawaii)!  I've heard that St. Lucia is lovely.  Are the beach areas nice?  Safe for swimming?  I realize that it's probably a hard trade but I always like to try.....so far we have had great luck with our trade requests!
> Thanks a ton!



We are near Toronto and its a 4 1/2 hour flight from there to SL. It is an hour and a half drive from the airport in SL to Windjammer. So yes my fellow Canuck, it makes for a long day of travel and this is why we like to go longer than a week. Two whole days are dedicated to travel. The flight is doable for our 2 year old with the bag of doller store toys we bring.
We will not brave Hawaii yet as that is too far a flight for our little guy, and our sanity.
i love the tropicalness of SL. Our villa we had last year had mango trees around it also banana and palms...just beautiful. The beach at Windjammer is great for little and big kids. The beach is in a quiet bay and I don't ever recall seeing the slightest of waves in the water. It is still and beautifully warm!!
I see Windjammer come up on RCI quite a bit. Last year it even came up as last call vacations around the last week of Nov/ 1st of Dec. That was a shock.
If I can help with anything else let me know.


----------



## lobsterlover (Jul 20, 2009)

*airfare*



Nascia said:


> I'm interested to learn more too.  We just booked an exchange for Windjammer Landing at the beginning of May 2010.  We'll have a 2 bedroom villa with the plunge pool as well.  Our kids ages are 13, 8, 4 and 1.  I did notice that airfare is fairly expensive though.




Its tough on the wallet when you have a large family and have to pay airfares for each. I'm not sure about the States but here in Canada we have more companies flying to SL now. There only used to be Air Canada and it cost $1200 each or more. Now with more competition we were able to hit a half price sale with West Jet and got 4 tickets for $1700!!!! What a difference. Ahhh, more money to spend on lobster.:whoopie:


----------



## happymum (Jul 21, 2009)

lobsterlover said:


> Hi happymum.
> If you speak to an RCI person they will tell you if your unit has a plunge pool.
> I have a map here of the property, the agent will also tell you what villa # you're in although I would imagine that could change. The point value is higher for pool villas which you will see on the rci point chart for windjammer if you are able to access that.



I called RCI points and unfortunately they weren't able to help. No unit number and no info on plunge pool. She said that the unit is listed as 2AB.  
I spoke with the resort and they said they didn't have the info either.
I paid 105,500 points which is the highest level on the points chart - so one would assume that these would be the best units, but who knows!  


I too was thrilled to see that WestJet is now flying to St. Lucia. It will make a huge difference on airfares. Now if they could be convinced to fly to Grand Cayman as well! (And icing on the cake would be to be able to use AirMiles from Western Canada to the Carribean!  )


----------



## lobsterlover (Jul 22, 2009)

*WJ unit.*



happymum said:


> I called RCI points and unfortunately they weren't able to help. No unit number and no info on plunge pool. She said that the unit is listed as 2AB.
> I spoke with the resort and they said they didn't have the info either.
> I paid 105,500 points which is the highest level on the points chart - so one would assume that these would be the best units, but who knows!
> 
> ...



Hello.
I'm confused why RCI could not tell you if you're getting a plunge pool cause whenever I book I ask to make sure it has one and they tell me so. 
2AB I would think is some kind of RCI code cause there's no units as such. There are some that start with a letter A to G but a number follows. Sounds like you got a RCI "dud" agent..not much help.
As for point value, well it sounds like a winner.
Just noticed WestJets got another sale today, think I'll book my flights. $2500 for 4 tickets. Only the flight there is half price but what happened last year was later the return came on sale I phoned and got a credit. Hopefully that will happen again.
Love airmiles but its the luck of the draw for me, I only go direct. Have got luckey though, 2 tickets to Barbados in March, 4 tickets to Maine in Aug.
When did you say you're going to SLucia?


----------



## happymum (Jul 22, 2009)

Feb. 2010. Still hoping to convince hubby and friends to go with me!


----------



## Nascia (Jul 23, 2009)

On our confirmation, it states that all 2b units have plunge pools with the exception of unit 126.  After reading over the confirmation we may need to look for a 3bd unit.  Didn't realize that all of the units were open air.  Does anyone know if there is there enough room in the 2nd bedroom for 4 kids?


----------



## generalras (Oct 22, 2009)

*Windjammer*

Usually the 2 bedrooms villa have 2 twins in the second bedroom. We've had 3 girls in the second bedroom - plus the couch folds out to a bed too if you need more room. Some of the villas have with a larger bed in the second bedroom instead fo twins. Ours is a 2 bedroom villa with private pool. If you are considering choosing between a one and 2 bedroom villa - the 2 bedrooms are much bigger. We love the open air floor plan and ocean views from every level. For those who bring the kids there is a Jacquot Kids Club on the premises that the children LOVE which offers all day activities and adult supervision and its free. Lots of activities inclusing free watersports for adults and children at this resort. The beach on site is for Windjammer guests and is quite safe. We love coming home to Windjammer ever year. If anyone needs a rental week or is interested in purchasing one of our weeks, we have one up for rent and/or sale. I think this is one of the best resorts to own and we have been very happy with ours (which is why we are keeping one week a year for personal use


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 22, 2009)

lobsterlover:  What flying options to St. Lucia would we have if we live in San Diego but could drive to Los Angeles to fly there?  TIA


----------



## Larry (Oct 22, 2009)

lobsterlover said:


> Hi happymum.
> If you speak to an RCI person they will tell you if your unit has a plunge pool.
> I have a map here of the property, the agent will also tell you what villa # you're in although I would imagine that could change. The point value is higher for pool villas which you will see on the rci point chart for windjammer if you are able to access that.
> If you find out your villa # get back to me and I'll give you a heads up on its location.
> The units up in the 400's are new and have infinity plunge pools. My husband dreams of staying in one of those. (The're at the very top of the hill). I prefer to be lower down so its not a far walk down the hill to the beach, restaurants, activities, pool and store. This comes in handy with kids who get up early. Of course there is a shuttle and I like to take it back up the hill!



Hi Lobsterlover;

I just sent you a PM as I am purchasing a week at Windjammer and was hoping I could get a copy of your map. The maps on line that I found are small and I can't see unit numbers even when I magnify it. I am trying to see where the unit is that I am purchasing.

Thanks


----------

